# Ham Steak? How long, glaze idea?



## hilbillyinca (Jan 31, 2010)

O Mighty SmokingMeatForums Brain,

I'm tossin' a couple racks of bbr's on the smoker in a bit, hooray!! We recently picked up a pack of ham steaks from Costco, and I'd like to toss one on the smoker since I have it fired up.

I've never smoked a ham, neither whole nor steaks.  This steak is about 1/2 inch thick and diameter is, well, about the size of an average ham.

Smoker is gonna be running at about 240 degrees. Any idea how long this fully cooked steak will need to be on there?  Is it basically just long enough to get some heat and smoke?

Also, I'm going to start scouring the forums now for a glaze or sauce idea, but was hoping someone might chime in with something quick, simple and awesome to try on it.  Flavor profile is not important.. ie.. I'm open to something off the wall. Or standard sweet flavors will work too. I just wanna give it shot.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

My brother just made some ham steaks yesterday I know he put some brown sugar and honey on them but I am not sure how long or what temp he smoked them at. Hopefully he will be along here soon to give you some input.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

I would just put in into the smoker for about 30-45 minutes. Cause you are just heating it up. I would make sure you have some good smoke flowing too to get the smoke flavor.


----------



## wl_kb3 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just made some last night. I glazed with brown sugar and honey and they turned out awesome. It took about 45 minutes at 250 to get them up to 160. Mine were about a half inch thick.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Jan 31, 2010)

Perfect, nice and simple. I likes it.

Qview to follow!


----------

